# Hello everyone - it's my first post !



## cal_rimular (Mar 31, 2005)

I live in Toronto and have been in the film industry for over 12 years.
Just recently acquired Kontakt 2 and have begun to experiment with its features. I have an extensive background in Foley and SFX recording/mixing. I am new to this forum and hope I can find people with similar backgrounds and ideas.

My personal home studio is spartan at best, but I can mix and deliver 5.1 and DTS encoded material if required. I do have Pro Tools, Digital Performer, Kontakt, Garageband (oops), Mbox, M-Audio FW410, Mackie 1642, Yamaha MSP5, and other various neat toys including a really nice 1989 Ernie Ball Musicman bass guitar.

I have been writing and playing music for nearly 20+ years now, and enjoy meeting new musicans all of the time. I look forward to hearing back from other forum members and their ideas.

Thank you for checking me out. 8)


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 31, 2005)

Ey Cal,

How are ya? Welcome to V.I.! I'm curious to what you've done. Care to share? 

Take care m8,


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome to VI Cal - cool intro. When you can share an mp3. I've heard Kontakt 2 was great so when you can dig into it let us know how it goes.

See you around the forums then!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi there Cal,

Welcome onboard. Don't forget to share your music in the members' composition area. :wink:


----------

